# stainless steel diamond plate sheets



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Good evening,
I have a summer project and am thinking about using stainless steel diamond plate. I will likely need five 4x8 foot sheets. They do not need to be thick as it will not be supporting weight. 

I live just outside of San Antonio but will be going to Houston in month or two and can wait if the best deal is there.

Do you know of a good place to buy these? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

haven't ever seen diamond plate in stainless, but try triple s steel they have a place in san antonio, if they don't carry it they can tell you were to get it.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been in the steel business for 24 years and have never seen S/S tread, not saying it's not out there somewhere .Try a company called McNichols, they'll be able to tell you IF it's out there somewhere. Good luck


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*American Fence*

Don't know if you have any in your area but American Fence carries diamond plate in aluminum.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! Might have to use aluminum or go with a smooth stainless.


----------



## TXborn (May 8, 2009)

When I worked construction back about 10 yrs ago, I worked a turnaround where we had to weld down stainless steel diamond plate for a floor in a reactor structure. I believe it was around 1/4-3/8" thick. So they do make it but I bet it is expensive. You might try North Shore Supply.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Hope you have a thick wallet:

http://www.metalsdepot.com/products/stainless2.phtml?page=Floor Plate&LimAcc= &aident=


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

stainless tread plate is readily available . Call Orlando at action stainless in San ANTONIO and tell him Hal told you to call.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I hate to ask,but if it's not to personal,could you let us know what 5 4x8 sheets of stainless cost.None of my business I know,but gosh -o-mighty.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

$920 a sheet....


----------

